
Ask HN: What programs can I get for free with my university enrollment? - RandomGuyDTB
I recently became enrolled in higher education, and I was wondering what software I could get with my EDU email address. Already got MS Office and I saw I could get Autodesk if I wanted.
======
type0
[https://education.github.com/pack](https://education.github.com/pack)

